

Dear Mom, I'm a Techie - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/p/9849fefc9abb

======
jenntoda
P.S., Mom, please buy a Mac. I don't know how to use WindowsXP anymore... :P

~~~
taternuts
considering she plastered a massive picture of "ctrl+alt+delete" pillows as
her background/herounit I think that's unlikely

